# Outboard turning



## RedwoodWorkshop (Dec 11, 2016)

I am typically the guy who jumps in headfirst. well with a powermatic 45 outboard turning for the first time that would probably be just plain ol stupid. Where should I go to learn safe practices for this. I want to have fun but not hurt myself.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 11, 2016)

First I would get the lathe all tuned up and dialed in, then I would use it....a lot..... to get to know it and how it functions. Become proficient with it and turn a bunch of stuff. You will need a special tool rest holder for outboard turning. Watch some videos on youtube to get an idea of what it's all about.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## David Hill (Dec 23, 2016)

Thought about that when I had my Oliver lathe---almost bought outboard turning stand on ebay a couple of times. (As I recall the prices were about $200--these were free standing heavy metal, not attached to the lathe)
With what I have now, won't likely do outboard--can go plenty big.


----------



## JohnF (Dec 23, 2016)

If you weld or have a friend who does, its not that difficult to make a stand to turn outboard. I know what you mean about them being expensive. I have one for a delta and I have been offered $200 for it too. I have thought that I could build something that would work as well for about $20 worth of metal and a few hours of my time.


----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 24, 2016)

I agree with Greg but have never saw a video about large turnings in particular.
I jumped in also when I got my Nova, $300 for the outrigger and about 5 years later sold it for $200 because I had never used it. Nothing wrong with big turnings (over 16") just not for me.
If I were to make a stand I would do like this video at 3:35 minutes. He is using a bed extension but if a local shop has stock the same thickness as your existing ways it could be welded up to tube steel for the bed. Probably <$50. You would not have to fiddle with the banjo moving it from the lathe to the outrigger and also move the tool rest a long way without moving the base it sits on.





Here is a suggested chart by Teknatool for my lathe (Lowest speed is 215). Your lowest speed is 350?.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 24, 2016)

I've got a Oneway 2436 and do occasionally turn outboard. I have a stand I welded up with a big wide base so it's stable but I do also have the low bed extension and outboard banjo riser Oneway sells for it so when that gets bolted on it's just like inboard turning, only larger.


----------



## pinky (Dec 25, 2016)

I personally wouldn't use a outboard free standing rest. I would attach to lathe. Did this with my old Yates

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 25, 2016)

pinky said:


> I personally wouldn't use a outboard free standing rest. I would attach to lathe. Did this with my old Yates
> 
> View attachment 119160


That's cool John, I also like the pile of logs under the lathe for weight!gotta love that old iron.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 31, 2016)

@larry C just did some outboard turning and might be able to shed some light on it.


----------



## larry C (Jan 1, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> @larry C just did some outboard turning and might be able to shed some light on it.




I don't have the outboard extension that Nova offers, all I used was the 12" tool rest on the banjo. I turned the head stock to about 30 degrees to the ways (bed) and reversed the rotation to clockwise....the last piece I turned was 19 1/2". That's about the limit for what I described above. I am looking for a separate free standing tool rest, then I could rotate the headstock to 90 or even 180 degrees. I think I could turn up to about a 30"diameter bowl. Something that large will bring an entirely new set of safety concerns, especially balance....

Larry


----------

